# 54 and down bomb build off



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Just finish something ?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

So no real rules build whatever you want as long as it is 54 and older no winners or losers post your kit and progress in here let's do this I'm building a 51 coupe ill get a pic up in a bit ...... Also do you think 2 months is to long


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

How long is this build off??


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Thinking 2 months don't wanna make it too long so we stay motivated


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

2 months sounds more than enough i think, i can work with that.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Thinking 2 months don't wanna make it too long so we stay motivated


shit fu u gonna need more than that cabron :finger: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> shit fu u gonna need more than that cabron :finger: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:ninja:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

u know im in  gonna do a 36 ford coupe,maybe.i said maybe not sure yet.it looks pretty dope on the box:roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok so like I posted on fb it starts today ends June 14th any kit 54 and older started or not your in win you post your kit just to motivate people I will be giving a kit full of goodies to my personal favorite FINISHED BUiLD !!!!! Get started


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Ok so like I posted on fb it starts today ends June 14th any kit 54 and older started or not your in win you post your kit just to motivate people I will be giving a kit full of goodies to my personal favorite FINISHED BUiLD !!!!! Get started


:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I really wanna get in on this buildoff, but I don't feel like winning.... 

:roflmao: seriously though, sounds cool as hell, but my ass never seems to finish on time... Oh wait, except the buildoff that me and Rafa had....

So.....


















































I'm gonna have to opt in....


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*51 Chevy Fleetline.*

Hey guys, here is my offering for this build-off, Ugly as all hell in my personal opinion, but it can be fixed.

VERY UGLY WITH THE KIT ROOF.

BUT SHOULD WORK WITH THIS ONE.


UPDATES WILL ROLL THROUGH SOON.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> Ok so like I posted on fb it starts today ends June 14th any kit 54 and older started or not your in win you post your kit just to motivate people I will be giving a kit full of goodies to my personal favorite FINISHED BUiLD !!!!! Get started


x2 im gonna throw in a kit myself.:thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


>


looks dope.:thumbsup:clean ur room homie:roflmao:i feel u on that when i build omg i got shit everywhere:facepalm:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Indecisive , but I do believe an Aerosdan should be nice... 
Unstarted just mocked up, but still unsure of rims....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Deecee said:


> Hey guys, here is my offering for this build-off, Ugly as all hell in my personal opinion, but it can be fixed.
> 
> VERY UGLY WITH THE KIT ROOF.
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> x2 im gonna throw in a kit myself.:thumbsup:


Killer that should keep things motivated and interesting


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

darkside customs said:


> Indecisive , but I do believe an Aerosdan should be nice...
> Unstarted just mocked up, but still unsure of rims....


Handle it


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

rollindeep408 said:


> Ok so like I posted on fb it starts today ends June 14th any kit 54 and older started or not your in win you post your kit just to motivate people I will be giving a kit full of goodies to my personal favorite FINISHED BUiLD !!!!! Get started


Can I finally finish this...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Man, I say yes!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


 that looks bad ass!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

darkside customs said:


> Man, I say yes!


Agreed !


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

sneekyg909 said:


> Can I finally finish this...


:roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Can I finally finish this...


Told u to send it to me :facepalm:  lol.......


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> Agreed !


heres 1 pic i found what u were talkn bout


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

heres some pics to motivate n get u guys pumped up for the build:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, I can't find the box of some of my kits, just moved and still unpacking, so I'm goin with the 51 Fleetline...
I'll post pics up tonite... Posted a preview over on CrackBook in the LIL group...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok... Sneak peek...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Think I gonna have to get in on this


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

408models said:


> :happysad:


:dunno: porque?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Where did the 408 peoples go to? Y'all sleepin out there??

:roflmao::biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> :dunno: porque?


reasons! 

but might join in.:dunno:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

408models said:


> reasons!
> 
> but might join in.:dunno:


U better get in on the build off.stop actn like a lil girl.lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 633031
> heres 1 pic i found what u were talkn bout


Puting me on blast huh fucker !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a little more done on this...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

darkside customs said:


>


nice! looking good!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

im jumping in the build off:ninja: gonna do a kustom


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

One more for the night...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Question isnt this suppose to be a stock or lowrider style buildoff :dunno:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Painted and did some taping


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> im jumping in the build off:ninja: gonna do a kustom



uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Painted and did some taping
> View attachment 633957


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

got it chopped


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Painted and did some taping
> View attachment 633957


wow!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok so I guess I should have been more specific on what a bomb ....... Means we are looking for a more lowrider style build off not really hot rods , or billet rods, sleds , or rat rods , kustoms kinda walk the line imo depending on wheels and finish didn't want to have too many rules really but just seeing that everyone is on same page 

Also vote on fb seams to be leaning that way


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

OK GUESS I'M IN. I'VE HAD THIS FOR SOME TIME NOW, HOPEFULLY I CAN FINISH IT. LOTTA WORK STILL .

1954 CHEVY TRUCK

USING THE RESIN BUMPER AND MODIFYING A PLASTIC 50 CHEVY CAB.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Evan, so am I ok with my entry or do I need to stop posting... It's a bomb, it's gonna be slammed, but weathered pretty much with chrome engine goodies kinda like a restoration...


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

408models said:


> OK GUESS I'M IN. I'VE HAD THIS FOR SOME TIME NOW, HOPEFULLY I CAN FINISH IT. LOTTA WORK STILL .
> 
> 1954 CHEVY TRUCK
> 
> USING THE RESIN BUMPER AND MODIFYING A PLASTIC 50 CHEVY CAB.


:thumbsup::wave:sup babygirl..... good to see u in.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 633045
> View attachment 633046
> View attachment 633047
> View attachment 633048
> ...


did my bomb with the high rise carb throw ppl off:facepalm:spenca if it did.lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Biggdogg and OLDSKOOL......That 51s looking good James....LOVE that 54 pick 408models


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

ok heres mine.i forgot i had my camera with me.:loco:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice projects


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> Nice projects


i must b hella blind.i dont see ur build yet.i need glasses :squint: i guess


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

408models said:


> http://s950.photobucket.com/user/408sj300/media/allnu189_zpsaba0f45b.jpg.html


nice choice in hubs. this will be nice


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 634345
> View attachment 634346
> ok heres mine.i forgot i had my camera with me.:loco:


thats sexy. what wheels are those?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> i must b hella blind.i dont see ur build yet.i need glasses :squint: i guess


My shit is posted


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Builds are looking good you guys are off to a good start. ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that motor looks nice and crusty! a mechanics nightmare! a modelers dream!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: :shh::shh::shh::shh::shh: :naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Got some progress on the 39:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

The drip rail was fucked up so I shaved off the fucked up part and fixed it with styrene:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Is my '50 Ford alright for the buildoff? I have a '51 Chevy I can do.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sinicle said:


> The drip rail was fucked up so I shaved off the fucked up part and fixed it with styrene:



:thumbsup: nice work on the drip rail


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> Ok so I guess I should have been more specific on what a bomb ....... Means we are looking for a more lowrider style build off not really hot rods , or billet rods, sleds , or rat rods , kustoms kinda walk the line imo depending on wheels and finish didn't want to have too many rules really but just seeing that everyone is on same page
> 
> Also vote on fb seams to be leaning that way


Please excuse my ignorance man, we don't have much in the way of low rider stuff down here, or the low rider lingo, BOMB,?? Is it along the lines of Darkside's build, as in old paint, weathered and cool , or can it be shiny pinstriped low rider cool??
I'm not sure where my 51 chevy will sit with this build as it will be a lot of body custom, and shiny striped paint.
Just point me in the right direction, it will be built, just not sure about this build-off though.

cheers!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

builds are lookin good fellas 

here's mine :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 633045
> View attachment 633046
> View attachment 633047
> View attachment 633048
> ...


Deecee these


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ah S&#T I'm out, 


























J/K

rides lookin good fellas


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Please excuse my ignorance man, we don't have much in the way of low rider stuff down here, or the low rider lingo, BOMB,?? Is it along the lines of Darkside's build, as in old paint, weathered and cool , or can it be shiny pinstriped low rider cool??
> I'm not sure where my 51 chevy will sit with this build as it will be a lot of body custom, and shiny striped paint.
> Just point me in the right direction, it will be built, just not sure about this build-off though.
> 
> cheers!


bombs are low riders your on the right track :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

might go OG on mines :shh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Evan said I'm ok with mine so...
Got a little bit done today.
Did some work on the motor and got started on cutting the rear floor pan and wheel tubs so I can lay it out...


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

customcoupe68 said:


> thats sexy. what wheels are those?


i gott those off a homie from MCBA shit i forgot his name.lol i havent seen him at the shows and on here in along time:dunno:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> might go OG on mines :shh:


o damn i bn wantn to do 1 since i seen yours.dope:thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

pancho1969 said:


> builds are lookin good fellas
> 
> here's mine :biggrin:


o damn a 210 hardtop? 54 or 53?i did a 54 years ago."54 Y-que"


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> My shit is posted


:dunno:fb?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

a408nutforu said:


> o damn a 210 hardtop? 54 or 53?i did a 54 years ago."54 Y-que"


Yup 54 :h5:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> :dunno:fb?


Lol yup


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*51 CHEVY CUSTOM*

OK, Got a bit of time at this one, massaged the roof into place, did the wheel spats and have extended the rear guards aswell.





cheers,!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

supreme :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:


CAN I HAVE IT?? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Spent more time today on this...
More weathering to the body...


Interior getting gunked up as well...


Made a steering wheel knob...


And working on the dash...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Spent more time today on this...
> More weathering to the body...
> 
> 
> ...


This is looking sick james :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

darkside customs said:


> Spent more time today on this...
> More weathering to the body...
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is so rusty, shitty and horrible looking it is just AWSOME!!! Great work on the weathering man!:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NICE


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i like the rip on the back seat. very realistic


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Up


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys, got a bit of work done on the interior today.
Had to chop down the seats and also removed the shaded areas from the door cards.




And this is where i ended up.



cheers.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

That interior looks badass deecee :thumbsup: keep it up homie


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Deecee said:


> Hey guys, got a bit of work done on the interior today.
> Had to chop down the seats and also removed the shaded areas from the door cards.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice, did you have to chop the rear deck too?


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

customcoupe68 said:


> very nice, did you have to chop the rear deck too?


Thanks Bigdog, :thumbsup:& custom,:thumbsup:, mate, yes. i had to take about the same amount out of the rear deck, also the fire wall aswell, it can be tricky as the measurements are never the same on each end.

cheers guys


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NICE WORK DEECEE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

wow interior lookin dope:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Got the hood hinged


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

sinicle said:


> Got the hood hinged


:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> Got the hood hinged


:wow::wow:  :shocked::shocked: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Got the hood hinged



Excellent...:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

sinicle said:


> Got the hood hinged


Nice work on that hinge man! I still struggle with those things.:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lookin great guys,Im






back full time.Starting on my rollin stock


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lil update...


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

sneekyg909 said:


> Lil update...


VEERRRY NICE!! Great finish on it man!:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

wow that trunk is sick. looks like the "fleetline" is in a nice coat of clear! looks great


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

sneekyg909 said:


> Lil update...


Bad ass !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Lil update...


clean!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

ThatS clean as hell!!:thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

pancho1969 said:


> clean!!


ooooooo snap a mia panchito


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Guys...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> Lil update...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

so far...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

a408nutforu said:


> ooooooo snap a mia panchito


lol :wave: :h5:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

progress pics of my bomb build:thumbsup: lots todo still.doin a simple build


----------



## Huero Juan (Oct 1, 2009)

customcoupe68 said:


> nice choice in hubs. this will be nice


Hey 408models, where did you get the "Crossbar" hubcaps?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I wouldn't want to be the judge in this build off its gonna be some helluva bombs in this bitch yall go'n hard in this build off :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 641368
> View attachment 641369
> View attachment 641370
> View attachment 641371
> ...


Bad as fuck


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Dre1only said:


> I wouldn't want to be the judge in this build off its gonna be some helluva bombs in this bitch yall go'n hard in this build off :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Different kind of build off I'm going to be giving a kit and prizes to my favorite build  any one who finishes a build is a winner in my book hard part is gonna be picking one favorite hahaha


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Gonna do this instead since the '50 Ford is questionable.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> Different kind of build off I'm going to be giving a kit and prizes to my favorite build  any one who finishes a build is a winner in my book hard part is gonna be picking one favorite hahaha


:thumbsup: i feel u on that.im pretty much like u.i need to get up off my ass n build.i get busy alot then too tired to build.plus im throwin in a lil something with ur prize too.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> Gonna do this instead since the '50 Ford is questionable.


mines a ford too.u jus gotta go outta the box once in awhile n do something different.thats what stands out in a crowd.the homie Biggs told me that years ago i bn doin it since then:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

a408nutforu said:


> mines a ford too.u jus gotta go outta the box once in awhile n do something different.thats what stands out in a crowd.the homie Biggs told me that years ago i bn doin it since then:thumbsup:




:werd:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

a408nutforu said:


> mines a ford too.u jus gotta go outta the box once in awhile n do something different.thats what stands out in a crowd.the homie Biggs told me that years ago i bn doin it since then:thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> Gonna do this instead since the '50 Ford is questionable.


These things have such sweet lines i reckon, look forward to your version man.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> so far...
> View attachment 641345


WOW, Love the shape of these old deliveries, watching this one man!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Got a bit more done fella's, plumbed up a flat head V8 and layed down the base coat, not sure where the paint job is going, but i'll know when it done though.






Will see where i end up tomorrow with the paint.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

Deecee said:


> Got a bit more done fella's, plumbed up a flat head V8 and layed down the base coat, not sure where the paint job is going, but i'll know when it done though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plug wires are dope.they look old school:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking good everyone


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Getting there... Might have it done tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Is it too late to try and get in on this ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pretty much done... Just need to paint the door handle and it's done....


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice weathering...:thumbsup:

Do you have a How-to?
Id like to do this on a VW


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I think I have some colors picked out for it. Gonna check out Iron Man tomorrow then maybe I'll sling some paint. Wish me luck :x:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i use AIM weatherig powders check them out


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

1942aerosedan said:


> Is it too late to try and get in on this ?


Not at all homie you just got a shorter build time ......


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> I think I have some colors picked out for it. Gonna check out Iron Man tomorrow then maybe I'll sling some paint. Wish me luck :x:


that movie was dope. a lil slow on some parts but good.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

here's what I'm going to try and finish


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bad ass bro


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm liking all the different kits in this build off


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

1942aerosedan said:


> here's what I'm going to try and finish


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Different kind of build off I'm going to be giving a kit and prizes to my favorite build  any one who finishes a build is a winner in my book hard part is gonna be picking one favorite hahaha


:wave::nicoderm::h5::h5::h5::nicoderm::wave:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

1942aerosedan said:


> here's what I'm going to try and finish


That looks way cool as it sits.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> WOW, Love the shape of these old deliveries, watching this one man!


Thanks Deecee


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

got alil sumthing for my 39 :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

dirty vato :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

a408nutforu said:


> dirty vato :angry:


:tongue: :tongue: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

darkside customs said:


> Pretty much done... Just need to paint the door handle and it's done....


Verry trick man, love this weathering, gotta learn that i think.:worship:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey there guys, layed down a bit of paint on this one, not sure if i'm done yet or not, still got BMF to do yet also. The red striping around the edges will have to go, it reacted and lifted with the auto paint.







Now back to the bench i go. CHEERS


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thats a shame. that looks hella clean


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup:










got mine hinged an jambed :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice choice boss. i like the skirts!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good homies nice start!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

customcoupe68 said:


> i use AIM weatherig powders check them out


Thanks Coupe,
Ill look into it...:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice homie


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tonioseven said:


>


Time for foil ? Can't wait to get there so much left to do


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

great color combo tonio !!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


>


Very Kool Kolor Tonio


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


>


Love that colour man!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 645189
> View attachment 645188
> View attachment 645189


Dude, that looks sweet, got a pic of the green on the roof?? Want to see how it lays.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> great color combo tonio !!



x2 :h5:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

OK, fixed the paint problem, and got the BMF done, now for polish and the good bit, ASSEMBLY!!







Hopefully, next update, she will be done.

cheers guys,


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

All these projects are lookin sweet homies much props!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wuz good pancho good start homie i already know u gonna kill this build off not only wit d paint job cuz urs is d only one dat opens all up an dats always a biiiiiiiiig plus cant wait to check out d outcome on dis bro im sure its gonna b tight!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

You guys are killin it! I'm gonna see if I can play a little catch up and get started w/ mine tonight.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Never too late dig I got most of mine to where its at last week lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Johnny is all opens up too so there is a lot of nice looking bombs 


My self and Johnny are gonna be posting up what we are gonna give to our personal favorite build shortly before end of build off to keep it motivated


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Johnny is all opens up too so there is a lot of nice looking bombs
> 
> 
> My self and Johnny are gonna be posting up what we are gonna give to our personal favorite build shortly before end of build off to keep it motivated



:h5:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good pancho good start homie i already know u gonna kill this build off not only wit d paint job cuz urs is d only one dat opens all up an dats always a biiiiiiiiig plus cant wait to check out d outcome on dis bro im sure its gonna b tight!


Suupp pina thanks


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Alot of nice builds goin' on in here!!, keep it up!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> Dude, that looks sweet, got a pic of the green on the roof?? Want to see how it lays.


Thanks Bro here you go....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> OK, fixed the paint problem, and got the BMF done, now for polish and the good bit, ASSEMBLY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap,that looks awesome homie


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Bro here you go....
> View attachment 646310


Now, that is cool, those colours go well with the black, top job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Holy crap,that looks awesome homie


Thanks man, appreciated


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gonna weather the frame.







Just painted my door panels,gotta touch up and bmf


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> Now, that is cool, those colours go well with the black, top job.:thumbsup:


Thanks,I wish it looked as good as yours tho:worship:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Builds are all lookin' great!! I need to get crackin' on mine so I can make the deadline. I wanted to open up mine but between two jobs and family time, modelin' takes a back seat sometimes . Maybe on the next one.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

A quick mock up on the trunk hinges









Still got a ways to go, and only a month to do it in!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good Doug


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*I SEE LOTS OF TALENT AS WELL AS CREATIVITY IN THIS THREAD ONLY YOUR IMAGINATION CAN MAKE THAT HAPPEN,CUSTOM PAINTS & BODY WORK ,IS THERE A DOCTOR IN THE HOUSE ???
YES !!!
KUTGW ...
*


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

lookin good fellas :thumbsup:

little progress on mine :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> lookin good fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> little progress on mine :biggrin:


Panch goin HAM on this one already! frame up!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sinicle said:


> A quick mock up on the trunk hinges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Almost ready for paint!









And the hinges work too! 
Still a bit of filling and smoothing to go but Im loving this build so far!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good Doug!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Everythings just so badass in here,hard to keep up,Woodgrain dash,Im cheap so Im doing my own swamp cooler,Added side trim.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I dig it Lorenzo!! I'm thinkin' about makin' my own swamp cooler as well. You still got that kit headed your way when I can find a box big enough to ship it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks T,my one off torpedo might not look as good as aftermarket,I heard Modelhaus has the can looking ones.Thanks man no rush on the kit


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn!!!!folks is killin it up in here!!!great work fellas:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Def nice work hope to see more progress I wanna see all kinds of finished bombs


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm determined to finish this one. I got too many unfinished builds layin' around. :facepalm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Doing another cap


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Might try to finish this one too shoud i add a visor or no ?


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

1942aerosedan said:


> Might try to finish this one too shoud i add a visor or no ?
> View attachment 647587


That is a cool looking car, visor would look good IMO,


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Got some paint on it ,now I'll start foiling it tomorrow.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice flake


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*51 Bel-Air. " ROSIE"*

Calling this one done guys, 51 Bel-Air, with a custom roof, lengthened and filled rear guards, and made a sun visor for it aswell. Channel chassis and hinged the hood to the side.






cheers all.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

GO WITH THE VISOR 1942AEROSEDAN :thumbsup: U CAN USE THE 39 CHEVY VISOR U JUST HAVE TO MOD IT THOU 



MINES WITH A MODED 39 CHEVY VISOR :biggrin: SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PIC :buttkick:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Deecee said:


> Calling this one done guys, 51 Bel-Air, with a custom roof, lengthened and filled rear guards, and made a sun visor for it aswell. Channel chassis and hinged the hood to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice build Dee...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Calling this one done guys, 51 Bel-Air, with a custom roof, lengthened and filled rear guards, and made a sun visor for it aswell. Channel chassis and hinged the hood to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah TTT Dee Cee,another bad ass custom build fam :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> GO WITH THE VISOR 1942AEROSEDAN :thumbsup: U CAN USE THE 39 CHEVY VISOR U JUST HAVE TO MOD IT THOU
> 
> 
> 
> MINES WITH A MODED 39 CHEVY VISOR :biggrin: SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PIC :buttkick:


TTT on that one :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


>


 what up frank, i member that bish! looking good!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Deecee said:


> Calling this one done guys, 51 Bel-Air, with a custom roof, lengthened and filled rear guards, and made a sun visor for it aswell. Channel chassis and hinged the hood to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEAVY COMPETITION!!!! this build is great! since the rear fenders where extended, my eye wants to look for a flaw...but all i see is high gloss perfection....great build 

:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> Calling this one done guys, 51 Bel-Air, with a custom roof, lengthened and filled rear guards, and made a sun visor for it aswell. Channel chassis and hinged the hood to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hinged,since this kit doesnt come with headlight or taillight bezels,I found the one in the 53 Bel Air fit perfectly and for the headlights they are off a 51 AMT belair,I also made headlight visors.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice delivery Cemetary


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hinged,since this kit doesnt come with headlight or taillight bezels,I found the one in the 53 Bel Air fit perfectly and for the headlights they are off a 51 AMT belair,I also made headlight visors.
> View attachment 648646
> View attachment 648648
> View attachment 648647


I got a set of the original 54 tail light :wave: still in fair condition never used ...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Deecee straight KILLIN IT!!!!!!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words fella's, but i really gotta get into this opening shit and hinging it. One bit at a time i reckon.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hinged,since this kit doesnt come with headlight or taillight bezels,I found the one in the 53 Bel Air fit perfectly and for the headlights they are off a 51 AMT belair,I also made headlight visors.
> View attachment 648646
> View attachment 648648
> View attachment 648647


Thats coming out pretty cool CA, nice work man.:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lots of nice builds goin on in here fellas much props they all look great!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Deecee said:


> Calling this one done guys, 51 Bel-Air, with a custom roof, lengthened and filled rear guards, and made a sun visor for it aswell. Channel chassis and hinged the hood to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great build :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Deecee said:


> Calling this one done guys, 51 Bel-Air, with a custom roof, lengthened and filled rear guards, and made a sun visor for it aswell. Channel chassis and hinged the hood to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lol ^


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Sweet builds everyone. That 51 is clean Deecee. Heres mine still in progress. Shooting for deadline


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

dope truck i like the pinstriping


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

almost there:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

ART2ROLL said:


> Sweet builds everyone. That 51 is clean Deecee. Heres mine still in progress. Shooting for deadline


sick ass truck! keep up the great work!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

lookin good fellas :h5:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

This bomb build off kicks ass ......


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> This bomb build off kicks ass ......


great idea for this build off!! looks like there's gonna be a good amount of builds finished too


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, I'm waiting on some stuff from Scaledreams and I'm gonna bring that baby home!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

pancho1969 said:


> great idea for this build off!! looks like there's gonna be a good amount of builds finished too


That's exactly what I'm hoping for I just wanna see pages full of builds  somebody should start another one when this is done keep it going pick a kit or style or Genre


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

ART2ROLL said:


>


Damn really diggin this truck clean build art much props


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

ART2ROLL said:


>


Hell yeah , badass!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

ART2ROLL said:


> Sweet builds everyone. That 51 is clean Deecee. Heres mine still in progress. Shooting for deadline


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Added gaurds to the front bumper


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


> nice delivery Cemetary


Thanks bro:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> I got a set of the original 54 tail light :wave: still in fair condition never used ...


Yeah the bezals I used got shitty chrome I gotta bmf em,but they fit right didnt even have to modify em


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> Thats coming out pretty cool CA, nice work man.:thumbsup:


Thanks still love Rosie,shes lookin great!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

got alil work done on the 39 :cheesy:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> got alil work done on the 39 :cheesy:



Looking fn good homie.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice builds up in here:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ART2ROLL said:


> Looking fn good homie.


Tks bro


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> got alil work done on the 39 :cheesy:


burb looks great.....

whatcha got there in the background on top of the 55?!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

customcoupe68 said:


> burb looks great.....
> 
> whatcha got there in the background on top of the 55?!


:shocked:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

54 ready for paint gonna base it tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

looks good Pacho


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Foiled and recleared now to do the interior.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Setup mocked up


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> got alil work done on the 39 :cheesy:


Send this one my way:x:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Send this one my way:x:


Might as well he isn't going to finish it ......... Just saying


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Might as well he isn't going to finish it ......... Just saying


:rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

^^LOL^^


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

pics of my build


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

base laid out , patterns , mural, leafing


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

candy

foil 

mock up


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> candy
> 
> foil
> 
> mock up


WOW!!! That is just beautiful, awsome work on the patterns too man :worship::fool2::thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Thank you hope to finish this week


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


>


dang, thats real nice!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


>


Wow, that is looking HOT!!:boink:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet paint job


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> candy
> 
> foil
> 
> mock up


fn sick fool:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> fn sick fool:thumbsup:


Thank you Johnny its getting there working on interior and engine now trying to button this one up


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

everybody gettin down for the paint jobs!!!! nice work fellas


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Tonio and Evan those are looking sick!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Thanks fellas!! I need to put in work to get the shine where I want it to be. I have to thank Evan for this buildoff and gettin' my lazy ass into gear to finish something :thumbsup:. After this, we need to do a Glasshouse buildoff.* :dunno: 











































_*Who's down? :cheesy:*_


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tonioseven said:


> *Thanks fellas!! I need to put in work to get the shine where I want it to be. I have to thank Evan for this buildoff and gettin' my lazy ass into gear to finish something :thumbsup:. After this, we need to do a Glasshouse buildoff.* :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right I still have this cars twin to finish ! 
And tonio that is exactly why this build off exists


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for the props everyone this whole build off is the best one I've been in yet


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> *Thanks fellas!! I need to put in work to get the shine where I want it to be. I have to thank Evan for this buildoff and gettin' my lazy ass into gear to finish something :thumbsup:. After this, we need to do a Glasshouse buildoff.* :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SWEEEEEEEET !!!


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> *Thanks fellas!! I need to put in work to get the shine where I want it to be. I have to thank Evan for this buildoff and gettin' my lazy ass into gear to finish something :thumbsup:. After this, we need to do a Glasshouse buildoff.* :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:im down


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

SICK ! :thumbsup:


rollindeep408 said:


> candy
> 
> foil
> 
> mock up


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

LOOKS BAD ASS


Tonioseven said:


> *Thanks fellas!! I need to put in work to get the shine where I want it to be. I have to thank Evan for this buildoff and gettin' my lazy ass into gear to finish something :thumbsup:. After this, we need to do a Glasshouse buildoff.* :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> :thumbsup:im down


Ya. Budy that's 3 Tone


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

LATIN SKULL said:


> SICK ! :thumbsup:


Much appreciated homie


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Tonioseven said:


> *Thanks fellas!! I need to put in work to get the shine where I want it to be. I have to thank Evan for this buildoff and gettin' my lazy ass into gear to finish something :thumbsup:. After this, we need to do a Glasshouse buildoff.* :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be the motivation I need  Who's gonna start the new thread?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

Raise Up said:


> Might be the motivation I need. _*Who's gonna start the new thread?*_


:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:facepalm: not another build off i can barely finish this one  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:rimshot:  :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:yes:   :run:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

We should finish up bomb build off first lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, my focus is getting this '51 done. I was waiting for some purple ignition wire, foil and something else from Rick but it looks like I need to find another source. I hope things work out for him. I WILL get this thing completed by the deadline!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> *Thanks fellas!! I need to put in work to get the shine where I want it to be. I have to thank Evan for this buildoff and gettin' my lazy ass into gear to finish something :thumbsup:. After this, we need to do a Glasshouse buildoff.* :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if there is a glasshous fest.....will this be your entry? looks like your nearly finished and it hasnt even begun yet LOL... :ugh:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

customcoupe68 said:


> if there is a glasshous fest.....will this be your entry? looks like your nearly finished and it hasnt even begun yet LOL... :ugh:


build off i mean*


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

customcoupe68 said:


> if there is a glasshous fest.....will this be your entry? looks like your nearly finished and it hasnt even begun yet LOL... :ugh:



Yes, I don't have much left to go on it but it's been in this state for the last year or so.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tonioseven said:


> Yes, I don't have much left to go on it but it's been in this state for the last year or so.


Same with mine brother I don't know why it's so hard to finish lol but mine is almost done too but I think I have a bit more to do then yours lol


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

A quick mockup I've been doing the tuck and roll interior its taking forever.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

We'll get 'em knocked out!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

1942aerosedan said:


> A quick mockup I've been doing the tuck and roll interior its taking forever.


Damn this looks sweet i likes it :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

1942aerosedan said:


> A quick mockup I've been doing the tuck and roll interior its taking forever.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

1942aerosedan said:


> A quick mockup I've been doing the tuck and roll interior its taking forever.


Looks awsome man!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice bombs in here


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Got the motor basically done, jus needs small details










Also got the frame dialed in. Notched the rear where the new extended floor pan sits, moved the tranny crossmember forward, extended the driveline and built new motor mounts.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

damn this is the last week for the bomb build off.cant wait to see all the builds:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X2.. Incredible work goin on in here!!uffin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Not dead yet Ill try to wrap this one up too


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

1942aerosedan said:


> A quick mockup I've been doing the tuck and roll interior its taking forever.


:nicoderm:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

pancho1969 said:


> 54 ready for paint gonna base it tomorrow :biggrin:


who makes this kit?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> who makes this kit?


Revell-monogram


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> damn this is the last week for the bomb build off.cant wait to see all the builds:thumbsup:


Ya this is the final week fellas lets get these things done


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Ya this is the final week fellas lets get these things done


:yes: what he^^^^ said


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

1942aerosedan said:


> A quick mockup I've been doing the tuck and roll interior its taking forever.


that thing feels so old school. love it


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

ok im done.finished a couple days ago.im bored of this build now.:yessad:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow. that's amazing. top notch work!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 658811
> View attachment 658812
> View attachment 658813
> View attachment 658814
> ...


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

?????????:dunno:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:420: sooo whens this deadline y'all speak of? i wanna see a car show. :420:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

x2:roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

a408nutforu said:


> ?????????:dunno:


That's my retarded-ass way of telling you I dig the HELL out of your build :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

jojo in VV said:


> :420: sooo whens this deadline y'all speak of? i wanna see a car show. :420:


I'm gonna work on mine tomorrow and see what I can get done since I never got my needed stuff from Scale Dreams.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> candy
> 
> foil
> 
> mock up


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok so deadline has been pushed to end of month due to laggers like myself and others but the ones who did finish please post your builds up  thanks everyone


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Sounds good I should definitely have it done.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Front end done on Black Dahlia


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 658811
> View attachment 658812
> View attachment 658813
> View attachment 658814
> ...


Then send it to me hehehehehe lol jk nice job Johnny!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 658811
> View attachment 658812
> View attachment 658813
> View attachment 658814
> ...


:h5:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Far from perfect but it won't look bad once I get it installed.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> Far from perfect but it won't look bad once I get it installed.


Looking good tonio 


Where can i get a dist like that  lol....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lookin good Tonio! Whatcha gonna use for a coil?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I might try to make one. I'm sure i have a few around in parts somewhere but I think I'll take a note from your book and make it. :x:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> Far from perfect but it won't look bad once I get it installed.


Looks pretty damn good from over here man.:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:inout: ghost town


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm piecing mine together slowly. I don't have much build time right now between workin' overtime at my full-time job and trying to keep a good side hustle goin' but I will get it done.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

:thumbsup:no worries keep up the building


Tonioseven said:


> I'm piecing mine together slowly. I don't have much build time right now between workin' overtime at my full-time job and trying to keep a good side hustle goin' but I will get it done.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

wheres some builds at?today was the last day right?:dunno:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Well if it is I'm not done :facepalm:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 665588


Nice work CA, now bang that body on and call it DONE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> wheres some builds at?today was the last day right?:dunno:


Yup this build off is done anyone finish ????????


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Yup this build off is done anyone finish ????????


I need more time :tears:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


> I need more time :tears:


Ok frank let's extend this build off forever !!!! Just for you lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Ok frank let's extend this build off forever !!!! Just for you lol


:cheesy: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

customcoupe68 said:


> :inout:


Finished 6 weeks ago, about the first deadline, any one else finish???????????????????????????


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

Deecee said:


> Finished 6 weeks ago, about the first deadline, any one else finish???????????????????????????


:roflmao:it was pretty much like every build off.u get hella fools wantn to get in on it then everyone falls off.:facepalm:if anything we need calling out build offs.dont even ask, jus call out n build it lol LIL needs that.its boring up in here....time to put away ur hoppers n stop bashing nice kits.lets see some builds n lets see some talent.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

a408nutforu said:


> :roflmao:it was pretty much like every build off.u get hella fools wantn to get in on it then everyone falls off.:facepalm:if anything we need calling out build offs.dont even ask, jus call out n build it lol LIL needs that.its boring up in here....time to put away ur hoppers n stop bashing nice kits.lets see some builds n lets see some talent.:thumbsup:


Amen. I didn't finish but it's close. Haven't had much time to build lately.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> Amen. I didn't finish but it's close. Haven't had much time to build lately.


lol I thought u did finish?:facepalm:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm with Johnny I think we should do some kind of tournament where you have to finish a build to qualify for the next build off


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> I'm with Johnny I think we should do some kind of tournament where you have to finish a build to qualify for the next build off


:shocked: well im out  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: well im out  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Lol


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: well im out  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


:facepalm:we should do n unfinished build off for u:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> :facepalm:we should do n unfinished build off for u:thumbsup:


Right ! Tonioseven mentioned one ! Lets do dis


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Id be down... Since i finished one for this build off...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

a408nutforu said:


> :roflmao:it was pretty much like every build off.u get hella fools wantn to get in on it then everyone falls off.:facepalm:if anything we need calling out build offs.dont even ask, jus call out n build it lol LIL needs that.its boring up in here....time to put away ur hoppers n stop bashing nice kits.lets see some builds n lets see some talent.:thumbsup:


Every buildoff is the same... Folks be amped about building and then like two or three actually finish... 
Youd think if someone offered up some top notch resin big bodies , almost everyone would finish a buildoff...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Or a build off loose the build off loose your build lol :0
Make it so there is a grand prize but rules could be if you don't finish you have to give up your build or you could finish and possible win grand prize winner gets all unfinished builds :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> Or a build off loose the build off loose your build lol :0
> Make it so there is a grand prize but rules could be if you don't finish you have to give up your build or you could finish and possible win grand prize winner gets all unfinished builds :0


I like that, but it could go one of two ways... Either everyone will try and outbuild others, or not put alot of quality in the buildknowing they might have to give up the car....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

darkside customs said:


> I like that, but it could go one of two ways... Either everyone will try and outbuild others, or not put alot of quality in the buildknowing they might have to give up the car....


See that's the cool part if you don't do as much as next guy you may not win ...... So its a all or nothing kinda build off if you think about it then do it with like a 3 month deadline be a pretty interesting build off to say the least


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

You got everything to loose but that chance you can become the winner makes for a highstakes build off you will build if you think your gonna loose lol especially if you go all out


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sounds good to me... 
Where is Mr Celebrity at ? 

Wonder if Frank is down?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Sounds good to me...
> Where is Mr Celebrity at ?
> 
> Wonder if Frank is down?


:wave: im rt here ompa lompa:shocked: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

I figure if you are passionate about building models, and you commit to a build off by a certain time, you just build the fucking thing to the best of your ability in the time frame layed down at the beginning, there are exceptional circumstances i know, life is life.
If you don't think you can do it, don't enter, there is no way i would give up a completed build, or build a half-asses build just in case i lost, fuck wasting a kit, there just to expensive down this way to fuck up or give away.

Just my 2 cents worth, as i love this hobby, and a commitment is a commitment!!

:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Deecee said:


> I figure if you are passionate about building models, and you commit to a build off by a certain time, you just build the fucking thing to the best of your ability in the time frame layed down at the beginning, there are exceptional circumstances i know, life is life.
> If you don't think you can do it, don't enter, there is no way i would give up a completed build, or build a half-asses build just in case i lost, fuck wasting a kit, there just to expensive down this way to fuck up or give away.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth, as i love this hobby, and a commitment is a commitment!!
> ...


I dont half ass anything either... Just sayin, cuz i remember a couple fools who use to be on here thst would pull that shit


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Deecee said:


> I figure if you are passionate about building models, and you commit to a build off by a certain time, you just build the fucking thing to the best of your ability in the time frame layed down at the beginning, there are exceptional circumstances i know, life is life.
> If you don't think you can do it, don't enter, there is no way i would give up a completed build, or build a half-asses build just in case i lost, fuck wasting a kit, there just to expensive down this way to fuck up or give away.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth, as i love this hobby, and a commitment is a commitment!!
> ...


Real talk


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

you can't predict what's gonna happen in the future. Shit happens. Im sure everyone that enters build offs plans on finishing. I'm down for non finishers giving up there kits to the winner


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe hold a build off with an entry fee of say $10-$15, winner takes all. That way even if you don't finish, the people who do have an actual chance of winning a prize. And the more that drop out, the better for the people who complete it.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm through with buildoffs for now. I can't get them done on time so I'm writing them off for now.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

pancho1969 said:


> you can't predict what's gonna happen in the future. Shit happens. Im sure everyone that enters build offs plans on finishing. I'm down for non finishers giving up there kits to the winner


Pretty much what I meant Pancho I too am guilty more then once not finishing a build so I could suffer a loss was just shooting out ideas to keep the builds coming lol 

Doug got a good idea too


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> I'm through with buildoffs for now. I can't get them done on time so I'm writing them off for now.


Im with tony :yes:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> Im with tony :yes:


Thats cuz you are always starting new shit... :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Thats cuz you are always starting new shit... :roflmao:


:yes:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

darkside customs said:


> Sounds good to me...
> Where is Mr Celebrity at ?
> 
> Wonder if Frank is down?


:finger::roflmao:that must b me


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

sinicle said:


> Maybe hold a build off with an entry fee of say $10-$15, winner takes all. That way even if you don't finish, the people who do have an actual chance of winning a prize. And the more that drop out, the better for the people who complete it.


:roflmao::thumbsup:I like that but im sure theres gonna b ppl against it cuz they makin ends meat.im down,im unemployed.i hustle day by day.i can afford that:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

a408nutforu said:


> :roflmao::thumbsup:I like that but im sure theres gonna b ppl against it cuz they makin ends meat.im down,im unemployed.i hustle day by day.i can afford that:biggrin:


Im down for that... 10-15 bucks aint really gonna break me..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

a408nutforu said:


> :finger::roflmao:that must b me


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

How'd you do that? i'm thinking about doing the same for my '37 & my '39


----------



## scale_2325 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ey who was it that used to cast the Chevy coupe and old Truck bumpers and visors etc anyone point me in the right direction thanks fellas


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

scale_2325 said:


> Ey who was it that used to cast the Chevy coupe and old Truck bumpers and visors etc anyone point me in the right direction thanks fellas


If u have a fb acct hit up Francisco briseno,al Camacho and afouroeightnut nutforyou they all have resin bomb stuff bro


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

My '51 Chevy Styleline Deluxe


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

Me too, how did you get that hinged so perfectly?


----------



## Pardhaan (Jul 14, 2016)

So no genuine tenets form whatever you need the length of it is 54 and more established no champs or washouts post your pack and advance in here how about we do this I'm building a 51 roadster sick get a pic up in a bit ...... Additionally do you think 2 months is to long


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

You might need to start a new thread to get more attention. I would be interested.


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

Nice two-tone. What colors are those? I need some ideas for my '37


----------



## Six30 (May 14, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

My '53 Chevy 210


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice Chevy, Marius. I see you're also on Scale Auto Mag


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice I want to do one of those on day.


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

‘49 Mercury


----------

